# Burton jacket to pant?



## powhound11735 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello, i was wonder if anyone with the burton jacket to pant interface could tell me if it was any good. Last couple seasons i had the volcom zip tech system and that was awesome. But now i need a new jacket and pant and i like some of the burton outwear. in the picture it just shows some loops on the pant a gaitor on the jacket, is this any good? How low does it keep the gaiter? i will be riding lots of powder and need to keep out the cold snow, and a normal gaiter just doesnt do it


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*yea.......*

volcom ziptech>the rest


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Don't know about Burtons, but 3CS has a sweet Bib'n'Brace setup, and combined with one of their Pow Jackets, it's and awesome way to keep out the white stuff from ya grundies!!!!! (Although for you guys in the NoHe, it could be pretty exxy as it's from Down Under)

I've had my 3CS literally Nipple Deep in Nozawa, Japan!!!!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Volcom ftw


----------



## powhound11735 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Don't know about Burtons, but 3CS has a sweet Bib'n'Brace setup, and combined with one of their Pow Jackets, it's and awesome way to keep out the white stuff from ya grundies!!!!! (Although for you guys in the NoHe, it could be pretty exxy as it's from Down Under)
> 
> I've had my 3CS literally Nipple Deep in Nozawa, Japan!!!!!


YA i checked out some of the 3cs gear looks sick might do that.


----------



## gibby907 (Oct 29, 2013)

I had burton AK gear last year, the coat to pant interface is your normal interface with the loops and snaps....it's ok. Im going with volcom this year, ziptec is the way to go!!


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Haven't had any Burton outerwear sorry. But 3CS is definitely some of the better gear I've used and the Oakley pant/jacket combo works really well too. I've got better wear out of my oakley pants than any other by far.


----------



## powhound11735 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Don't know about Burtons, but 3CS has a sweet Bib'n'Brace setup, and combined with one of their Pow Jackets, it's and awesome way to keep out the white stuff from ya grundies!!!!! (Although for you guys in the NoHe, it could be pretty exxy as it's from Down Under)
> 
> I've had my 3CS literally Nipple Deep in Nozawa, Japan!!!!!


Another Thing is the bib on these pants removable i cant tell


----------

